# Auto Sensing water level feature in today's washing machines



## AprilSun

Why do they have to put a computer in everything? I had to purchase a new washing machine last week and I don't like it already! It has the Auto Sensing water level feature in it but I couldn't find any that don't and believe me, I've been looking online for weeks but still couldn't find one that comes without this feature. One person does not have a full load of laundry each time plus, my water is hard and I have to know how much water will be used before I put the detergent in unless I want suds coming out of the washer. If they want to put this in washers, then give us the option to turn it off and do it manually. Do you like this feature? I guess there's some truth to the ole saying "You can't teach an ole dog new tricks" but I guess I will have to adjust to it.


----------



## Don M.

Technology is good...but it is running amok in so many of our consumer items.  There are countless examples of where "simple and basic" is far better than a lot of this new "Gee Whiz" stuff.  It's great when it works, but if it fails, it almost costs more to fix it than it is worth.  My pet peeve is new cars....the manufacturers seem to be more concerned about putting Entertainment and Internet/Cell phone features in some of these cars than providing affordable and reliable transportation.


----------



## debbie in seattle

I just put my clothes in, let the washer do the thinking.   As long as the machine works and my clothes get clean, ok with me.


----------



## Jackie22

AprilSun said:


> Why do they have to put a computer in everything? I had to purchase a new washing machine last week and I don't like it already! It has the Auto Sensing water level feature in it but I couldn't find any that don't and believe me, I've been looking online for weeks but still couldn't find one that comes without this feature. One person does not have a full load of laundry each time plus, my water is hard and I have to know how much water will be used before I put the detergent in unless I want suds coming out of the washer. If they want to put this in washers, then give us the option to turn it off and do it manually. Do you like this feature? I guess there's some truth to the ole saying "You can't teach an ole dog new tricks" but I guess I will have to adjust to it.



I just recently bought a new washer, went to set the load size and ...WHAT?  None there..
I thought, this will not work but, now I've got used to it and don't even notice any longer..

Also had a new dishwasher installed..could not get the dishes clean for about 2 months so one day I had a repair man working on fridge  and I asked him to look at the dishwasher..well come to find out the filter was dirty...simple....I probably need to read the book instead of just pushing a different button.

I understand about the cars, Don....mine will sync with my cell phone and I can just tell it who to call and talk while driving but there have been times when I open my sun roof that I have to manually push down on it from the top to get it to close....


----------



## tnthomas

AprilSun said:


> Why do they have to put a computer in everything? I had to purchase a new washing machine last week and I don't like it already! It has the Auto Sensing water level feature in it but I couldn't find any that don't and believe me, I've been looking online for weeks but still couldn't find one that comes without this feature. One person does not have a full load of laundry each time plus, my water is hard and I have to know how much water will be used before I put the detergent in unless I want suds coming out of the washer. If they want to put this in washers, then give us the option to turn it off and do it manually. Do you like this feature? I guess there's some truth to the ole saying "You can't teach an ole dog new tricks" but I guess I will have to adjust to it.



Only thing I can think of is,  wait until the machine fills to what it's going to, then add detergent based on how full the machine is of water.


----------



## Bobbi

AprilSun - I hate mine


----------



## Carla

April, for small loads  maybe add only half the soap. You can check to see if it looks soapy enough a minute or so after it starts. If it's a front-loader like mine, you won't be able to add more soap but it should give you an idea for future loads. I usually run full loads but every once in a while I may run a small one, just got used to guesstimating.


----------



## silla

AprilSun said:


> Why do they have to put a computer in everything? I had to purchase a new washing machine last week and I don't like it already! It has the Auto Sensing water level feature in it but I couldn't find any that don't and believe me, I've been looking online for weeks but still couldn't find one that comes without this feature. One person does not have a full load of laundry each time plus, my water is hard and I have to know how much water will be used before I put the detergent in unless I want suds coming out of the washer. If they want to put this in washers, then give us the option to turn it off and do it manually. Do you like this feature? I guess there's some truth to the ole saying "You can't teach an ole dog new tricks" but I guess I will have to adjust to it.


 I bought one of the new washers a few years ago . . . NO WAY . . . kept it about a week and then returned it for a standard type. 

This is just so typical of corporations and manufacturers and designers today who have NO understanding of the value of "leaving well enough alone".


----------



## SeaBreeze

I bought a new front loader that I've had for years now, been very happy with it.  It has the water level function and I think it's good because if I put in one towel or sweatshirt, there will only be so much water used.  I always have used the new low suds liquid detergents and have good results, no complaints here.  My first front loader with the water level function, and it's gotten my clothes clean so far, no oversudsing.

I have to say that when I was younger I always thought more was better, and used to overuse detergent and everything else.  Now I use a little more than half with no problem.

I'm not a big fan of all these computerized gizmos, especially the new cars, but I've come to accept them since I can't do anything else.


----------



## AprilSun

Thanks everyone for your replies! At least I know I'm not alone on how I feel about it. This HE detergent is doing the opposite with this machine as it was with my old one. I put my machine on pause today and looked inside, and I couldn't see any suds but I was using more than I did with my old machine. I was having to purchase the HE detergent for my old one because that's all I could find. With it, it would suds too much. Obviously, it's all going to be "trial and error" and probably error. As of now, I'm not too happy with my new machine but that's all I can find.


----------



## Kitties

I'm aware of these and don't really like the idea although I don't have one. I try to be very careful with water usage. I have a stacking unit in my apartment. The water level has a number of increments and I watch the water and turn down the level when I feel there is enough water for the load.

I wonder if these self sensing washers might use more than I would or do they seem like they fill to the right amount. That would be my main curiosity.


----------



## AprilSun

Kitties said:


> I'm aware of these and don't really like the idea although I don't have one. I try to be very careful with water usage. I have a stacking unit in my apartment. The water level has a number of increments and I watch the water and turn down the level when I feel there is enough water for the load.
> 
> I wonder if these self sensing washers might use more than I would or do they seem like they fill to the right amount. That would be my main curiosity.



I could be wrong but from what little I've used mine, it seems like it is using more water than my old one. I talked with a friend last night and she has one of these and if she doesn't stand and stop it when it has filled, water runs over in her floor. She said it overflowed on to her floor when she just started it and went off and did something else. So after that time, she has had to stop it from filling so it wouldn't overflow again. I'd take that sucker back if it was mine. Oh well......


----------



## Kitties

AprilSun said:


> I could be wrong but from what little I've used mine, it seems like it is using more water than my old one. I talked with a friend last night and she has one of these and if she doesn't stand and stop it when it has filled, water runs over in her floor. She said it overflowed on to her floor when she just started it and went off and did something else. So after that time, she has had to stop it from filling so it wouldn't overflow again. I'd take that sucker back if it was mine. Oh well......


Thank you for this information. If I buy a mobile in a park, there is a good chance I will need a new washer. And now these seem to be all that is out there. I wonder if the original idea was to stop people who just fill the washer for what is half a load. Many people are wasteful. I get it. I'm just not sure this is the answer. It's like the washer police. And I don't like it.


----------



## AprilSun

Another example of it using more water than my old one did is, I have a cat and she has a bed. I need to wash the cover on it sometimes and I wash it alone. My old washer, I just put the water level on low and it did fine. With this one, I had to use the Auto Sensing and it fills completely up and there was no way to stop it. I checked the manual and there was nothing about it filling with too much water. Now I wish I had just took a chance and bought a used one.


----------



## AprilSun

Well, I returned this washer today. It didn't matter how little I was washing, it filled completely with water each time. I tried this many times and each time was the same. It got so old I decided I was going to return it and purchase a used one and that's what I did. Before I did this, I checked the reviews of other models and brands for an exchange and there were too many people having problems with the auto sensing feature. This is what made me decide to get a used one. I didn't feel comfortable keeping the new one and it not working correctly from the first time I tried it until I returned it. Plus, after reading all of the problems others were having with new ones, I still didn't feel comfortable purchasing one of those. I would rather take a chance on a used one than a new one. At least I won't be out of as much money with the used one as I would have with  a new one. One of the guys who picked up the return asked me why I didn't like it. I told him what it had been doing and that I had purchased a used one. He says "That's good. This one wouldn't have lasted 5 years. The old ones last from 20 to 30 years." I told him how long my old one had lasted and that was 34 years, and he says, "See there". I've tried my old one and it works as it should!


----------



## RubyK

April Sun and others ~ what brand washers are you dissatisfied with? I need a new washer and dryer and don't know where to start looking. I have heard too many bad things about the new "electronic" machines.


----------



## Don M.

RubyK said:


> April Sun and others ~ what brand washers are you dissatisfied with? I need a new washer and dryer and don't know where to start looking. I have heard too many bad things about the new "electronic" machines.



If you are located near where there is a Sears store that will be closing, you might want to keep watching for a sale there.  Most of these closures will be taking place around April, so sometime in March there may be some good bargains on Kenmore appliances.  Check today's prices on their web site, then you will know if/when they are offering a "real" bargain.


----------



## AprilSun

RubyK said:


> April Sun and others ~ what brand washers are you dissatisfied with? I need a new washer and dryer and don't know where to start looking. I have heard too many bad things about the new "electronic" machines.



The one I had was a Whirlpool. My friend has a GE and it is giving her problems with running over if she doesn't make it stop. From reading the reviews of other brands, there didn't seem to be a good brand out there that didn't cause problems with the electronics in them. What I did is, I purchased a refurbished Kenmore. It is an upgrade from my old one that was rusting out but it doesn't have the electronics in it like the new ones do plus it was a lot cheaper and it works great! I hope this helps you with your decision. Good luck!


----------



## RubyK

Thanks for the advice Don M and AprilSun. I will watch for sales. 

I have a Kenmore washer that was in my condo when I purchased it. It is an 80 Series but I have no idea of the age. It works fine except for a timer that doesn't function properly during the rinse cycle. However each setting has two rinse and spin cycles. If the clothes are not sufficiently wrung out, I manually go to the second spin cycle which works. A repairman said a new timer is $350 plus labor. (Don't know if I trust his judgment.) Now I'm thinking it might be better to fix this washer instead of buying a new one. What do you think?


----------



## Don M.

RubyK said:


> Thanks for the advice Don M and AprilSun. I will watch for sales.
> 
> I have a Kenmore washer that was in my condo when I purchased it. It is an 80 Series but I have no idea of the age. It works fine except for a timer that doesn't function properly during the rinse cycle. However each setting has two rinse and spin cycles. If the clothes are not sufficiently wrung out, I manually go to the second spin cycle which works. A repairman said a new timer is $350 plus labor. (Don't know if I trust his judgment.) Now I'm thinking it might be better to fix this washer instead of buying a new one. What do you think?



We have a fairly old Amana Washer and Dryer....perhaps 20 years old, and I have fixed a few minor issues on each, over the years.  If you suspect the timer is going bad, that is really not a major repair job.  I just looked at a couple of online resources I use....RepairClinic.com, and AppliancePartsPros.com....and a timer for my washing machine is about $90.....and there were even a couple listed on EBAY for as little as $30.  $350 for a new timer sounds a bit unrealistic, to me, and you might want to call a different repairman.  If it takes a repairman more than 30 minutes to do such a job, he is probably fumbling around. 

The Only reason I can think of that would cause a timer to be so expensive is if the appliance is so old that the manufacturer no longer supplies the parts.  In that case, what few parts remain might very well be very expensive....and in that case, you might be better off spending your money on a new appliance.


----------



## RubyK

Thanks, Don. No, he was a lousy repairman, but he did prove to me that the timer was not functioning properly. My Kenmore washer is a Series 80. Someone online said they bought their Series 80 Kenmore in 2002. I moved into my condo in 2006 and it looked almost new (still does.)

Looked at Sears ads and they are having sales on washers and dryers. I figure I just need a dryer at this point if I can find a reliable person to fix my washer. I live alone and do not have any handypeople in my family.


----------



## Falcon

All things wear out in time.  If it's nickel  &  diming  you to death,  it's time to buy a new one.


----------



## Don M.

RubyK said:


> Thanks, Don. No, he was a lousy repairman, but he did prove to me that the timer was not functioning properly. My Kenmore washer is a Series 80. Someone online said they bought their Series 80 Kenmore in 2002. I moved into my condo in 2006 and it looked almost new (still does.)
> 
> Looked at Sears ads and they are having sales on washers and dryers. I figure I just need a dryer at this point if I can find a reliable person to fix my washer. I live alone and do not have any handypeople in my family.



If you can find the model number....it should be on a sticker on the inside of the top lid...you can go to Searspartsdirect.com, and see how much a timer should cost.  You might even check with Sears on having one of their people come out to do the repairs....I think they contract with a company called A&E in most parts of the country.  However, if it looks like the costs will be more than half the price of a new washer, you might as well opt for a new one.  Sears usually stocks parts for about 20 years on most items they sell....but, then, with all the financial troubles Sears is having, who knows.


----------



## AprilSun

My old one that was rusting out was a Kenmore 80 series manufactured in 84. The refurbished I purchased is a 90 series and I paid $200 for it. The Whirlpool that I sent back was $399 plus tax if that helps you any. I could purchase 2 refurbished for what 1 "piece of junk" cost. The guy I bought the refurbished from has a good reputation for standing behind his products.


----------



## RubyK

I was told that I could get a refurbished washer and dryer for about $350.00. There's a place in St. Paul that's been selling refurbished appliances forever. (or almost forever)Have to see if I can find their name and exact location.


----------



## RubyK

Falcon said:


> All things wear out in time.  If it's nickel  &  diming  you to death,  it's time to buy a new one.



I agree with you, but this is the first time I've had trouble with the washer.


----------



## WhatInThe

It's frequently easier not practical to replace entire circuit boards and/or software compare to a mechanical switch or sensor. Even the so called technicians have trouble trouble shooting problem now a days.


----------



## NoUserNameHere

AprilSun said:


> Why do they have to put a computer in everything? I had to purchase a new washing machine last week and I don't like it already! It has the Auto Sensing water level feature in it but I couldn't find any that don't and believe me, I've been looking online for weeks but still couldn't find one that comes without this feature. One person does not have a full load of laundry each time plus, my water is hard and I have to know how much water will be used before I put the detergent in unless I want suds coming out of the washer. If they want to put this in washers, then give us the option to turn it off and do it manually. Do you like this feature? I guess there's some truth to the ole saying "You can't teach an ole dog new tricks" but I guess I will have to adjust to it.



I'm not an old dog yet. But I have to agree that the sensing tech should be an optional feature. We just replaced our old/ancient machines for a new pair (of matching ones no less!) I can't say I'm happy about being stuck with this. The deep wash option didn't seem to be doing what I thought it implied... I'm very worried that "soak" option simply won't put enough water to cover my clothes or whatever else. Comforters and the like are very light weight but still big items and I didn't think there was enough water used. Mine still came out with cat hair on it. But I suppose it's a testiment to the hair and the material used for that particular comforter...

Regardless. I'd love it as an optional feature. It was perfect for a tiny load of socks I did. But every time I put something in and I want a certain amount of water for that wash... I'm literally stuck with whatever decision the machine has made. There's not even option for me to tell the machine it's estimate is wrong and add more. I live in Oregon on a high water table with a well. I don't need to "save water". Let me use as much as I see fit if I want. 
Sorry for rambling. It's all new to me and my very logical based brain just can't make sense of this. I hate consumer products that add options while taking away your ability to control anything. Also new here to this platform if I did this wrong somehow. Hit me up. XD


----------



## AprilSun

NoUserNameHere said:


> I'm not an old dog yet. But I have to agree that the sensing tech should be an optional feature. We just replaced our old/ancient machines for a new pair (of matching ones no less!) I can't say I'm happy about being stuck with this. The deep wash option didn't seem to be doing what I thought it implied... I'm very worried that "soak" option simply won't put enough water to cover my clothes or whatever else. Comforters and the like are very light weight but still big items and I didn't think there was enough water used. Mine still came out with cat hair on it. But I suppose it's a testiment to the hair and the material used for that particular comforter...
> 
> Regardless. I'd love it as an optional feature. It was perfect for a tiny load of socks I did. But every time I put something in and I want a certain amount of water for that wash... I'm literally stuck with whatever decision the machine has made. There's not even option for me to tell the machine it's estimate is wrong and add more. I live in Oregon on a high water table with a well. I don't need to "save water". Let me use as much as I see fit if I want.
> Sorry for rambling. It's all new to me and my very logical based brain just can't make sense of this. I hate consumer products that add options while taking away your ability to control anything. Also new here to this platform if I did this wrong somehow. Hit me up. XD



It looks like you did it right to me. Unless I'm misunderstanding, it sounds as if they haven't improved the "auto sensing" feature since I tried it. I still think we should have a choice with this. I know if my refurbished wears out on me, I'll purchase another refurbished before I get a new one with the "auto sensing".


----------



## Camper6

Next time buy a top loader. Less gadgets and sensors. That's on the front loaders. They installed them in the laundry room in our apartment complex. Once you start it the door is locked so you can't add anything. My opinion is they don't rinse as well because of saving water. Washing is with high efficiency soap.


----------



## NoUserNameHere

This is a top loader machine. I didn't think the other type would work well in the relatively cramped space. We opted for the bigger machines to more easily wash the big blankets. It lacks a central pillar as well. 

So far the auto sense seems to be working okay. But would be a lot nicer to be able to add more water if I thought my clothes were not being moved around enough. My big jacket got surprisingly clean. But one arm ended up inside and didn't get as clean. But that's the fault of the zipper coming down. I'm pleasantly surprised by it's performance. But I'm all but certain the sensing tech will be the first thing to fail or malfunction and it not being optional. Means the machine will be useless when it does. It has a 10 year warranty. Which is pretty long. 

I have been able to set an extra rinse cycle mid go without any fuss. So anytime I take a look and it looks like there's way too much soap. I just add it.


----------



## Keesha

Don M. said:


> If you are located near where there is a Sears store that will be closing, you might want to keep watching for a sale there.  Most of these closures will be taking place around April, so sometime in March there may be some good bargains on Kenmore appliances.  Check today's prices on their web site, then you will know if/when they are offering a "real" bargain.


Kenmore appliances are awesome. I owned a washer and dryer but unfortunately because we didn’t realize the importance of a water softener and the water minerals built up it ruined them. 

Well I REALLY miss my Kenmore toploading  washing machine. You could presoak clothes or add bleach more uniformly in the top loader. 
It was great. 

Now we have a HE washer and dryer and weird things happen. First of all we often get scungy  water coming from the machine. It’s really horrible but the manufacturers that designed these said there was a fault in the design. He says that the pipe they added to the back holds stagnant water in it. When you first use the machine this stagnant water goes into your machine first and then fresh water. It’s not a lot but it’s there all the same. 

Another thing is that portions of those pod detergent things seem to melt into some of my clothes and if that’s not annoying enough there’s no way of presoaking things and I like to do that. 

Then if you put a comforter in there it might not all wash so you will have to take it to a laundry mat.

The dryer throws out these chunks of mineral deposit that I don’t know where it comes from. 
So from picking off parts of the pod pads to picking of scratching mineral deposits off clothes, I’m HATING doing laundry lately. 

I’ can’t wait to sell this thing and purchase an old Kenmore Washer and use my clothes line. 
I can relate to many of the posts here even with it being an old uprooted thread.
Venting over.


----------



## NoUserNameHere

Keesha said:


> Kenmore appliances are awesome. I owned a washer and dryer but unfortunately because we didn’t realize the importance of a water softener and the water minerals built up and ruined them.
> Well I REALLY miss my Kenmore toploading  washing machine. You could presoak clothes or add bleach more uniformly in the top loader.
> It was great.
> 
> Now we have a HE washer and dryer and weird things happen. First of all we often get scungy  water coming from the machine. It’s really horrible but the manufacturers that designed these said there was a fault in the design. He says that the pipe they added to the back holds stagnant water in it. When you first use the machine this stagnant water goes into your machine first and then fresh water. It’s not a lot but it’s there all the same.
> 
> Another thing is that portions of those pod detergent things seem to melt into some of my clothes and if that’s not annoying enough there’s no way of presoaking things and I like to do that.
> 
> Then if you put a comforter in there it might not all wash so you will have to raid it to a laundry mat.
> 
> The dryer throws out these chunks of mineral deposit that I don’t know where it comes from.
> So from picking off parts of the pod pads to picking of scratching mineral deposits off clothes, I’m HATING doing laundry.
> 
> I’ can’t wait to sell this thing and purchase an old Kenmore Washer and use my clothes line.
> I can relate to many of the posts here even with it being an old uprooted thread



Yeah uprooting the thread is my fault. I had googled searched and this came up near the top of the list. I didn't even pay attention to its age. I have liked being able to chat about it. And it's nice to know I'm not the only one. 

I forgot about soaking clothes. But it is an option on our machine. Assuming it even works correctly...


----------



## Don M.

We had to buy a new washer/dryer set a couple of months ago.  The washer (GE) has 5 water levels....low, Medium, Large, Max, and Precise Set...the latter is the "auto fill" setting.  My wife tried the "Precise" option, and has pretty much stayed with it....it seems to do a good job with the correct amount of water.  So far, she is quite pleased with this new set.  

https://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-4-5-...-Stainless-Steel-Basket-GTW465ASNWW/308653940


----------



## Keesha

NoUserNameHere said:


> Yeah uprooting the thread is my fault. I had googled searched and this came up near the top of the list. I didn't even pay attention to its age. I have liked being able to chat about it. And it's nice to know I'm not the only one.
> 
> I forgot about soaking clothes. But it is an option on our machine. Assuming it even works correctly...


Hey no worries. It felt good to whine and get that off my chest. I also didn’t think anyone would relate to my experience either so the thread was a great uproot. 

You have a pre soak? 
Ok I have washer envy. 
I will go and play my   now. Lol


----------



## AprilSun

The one I tried was a top loader also. Have they improved the agitation speed? I know when I had that one, it agitated so slow it just barely moved. It made me think it couldn't possibly get something very dirty, clean. I hated that thing from day one.


----------



## Camper6

When you think of it, our clothes get more worn out from washing than from wearing them.

I'm amazed at how much lint comes out in the dryer.  It's a wonder anything is left.

The real secret in a good wash is a good rinse.  That's what I miss the most.


----------



## jujube

There was a brand new top-load washer here in our new house, so I left the old washer at the old house.  Big mistake.  I hate the new one.

*I* want to be able to choose my water level.  I'm pretty sure I'm a big girl and I'm capable of doing that.  Well, not so, according to my washer.  It wants to do that.  It knows better than me.  It wants to take care of me and stop me from making mistakes.  It wants to be in charge. 

Also, I'd darn well better make sure I have everything I want to wash inside the washer before I press the start button because I'm sure as heck not getting the chance to lift that lid again. UNLESS, I hit the button and then it starts over again.  ARRRRRRBHGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH......

And what the hell is it about the rinse cycle with only half a tub full of water????  If there's ever a time when I want LOTS of water, it's during the rinse cycle!  I don't want soap left behind in my undies and sheets.   The only time I'm guaranteed a full rinse level is when I press "heavy load with extra rinse".  Are you listening to me, washer? I DON'T WANT AN EXTRA RINSE....JUST A *FULL* RINSE!!!

Well, it does beat going down to the river and beating the clothes on the rocks...…...or going to a laundromat like I've been doing for the last four months while we've been in North Narrowlina.  Speaking of laundromats, at least I know what's been washed in *my* machine at home.  I was doing the last load in the laundromat at the RV park and a woman came in with an armload of rugs, towels and cushions.  She proceeded to tell me that their dog had had "terrible diarrhea" and that she was glad she didn't have to use her own washer (a lot of the big rigs have units).  I was speechless.  It wasn't OK to use her *own* washer but it *was* OK to wash the filthy stuff in a public washer?  I wish I had been brave enough to blast her, but I'm a chicken.  I settled for putting an "out of order" sign on the washer and dryer she used and left a note for the office people so that they could disinfect the machine.


----------



## JustBonee

My very old Magtag  washer is about at it's life end,  and after reading this thread,  I'm not looking forward to buying  that new one.  I think I'll be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Liberty

Bonnie said:


> My very old Magtag  washer is about at it's life end,  and after reading this thread,  I'm not looking forward to buying  that new one.  I think I'll be in for a rude awakening.


Yes, guess you need to do some research.  The smartest thing I did was buy a new counter depth fridge from Home Depot. Personally, will buy any new major appliance from Home Depot. They have a fantastic extended warranty - the techs that come to you are from the appliance manufacturer.


----------



## win231

Several years ago, I needed a new washer & dryer.  I didn't want one of those new front loaders with the computerized stuff that screws up & the whole thing stops working until you repair it.  I got a new "Speed Queen."  25-year warranty & no lights or computers.  But, the water stops filling up 6 inches from the top, which reduces capacity.  Luckily, there is an override feature.
I don't know if they're still available.


----------



## NoUserNameHere

jujube said:


> There was a brand new top-load washer here in our new house, so I left the old washer at the old house.  Big mistake.  I hate the new one.
> 
> *I* want to be able to choose my water level.  I'm pretty sure I'm a big girl and I'm capable of doing that.  Well, not so, according to my washer.  It wants to do that.  It knows better than me.  It wants to take care of me and stop me from making mistakes.  It wants to be in charge.
> 
> Also, I'd darn well better make sure I have everything I want to wash inside the washer before I press the start button because I'm sure as heck not getting the chance to lift that lid again. UNLESS, I hit the button and then it starts over again.  ARRRRRRBHGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH......
> 
> And what the hell is it about the rinse cycle with only half a tub full of water????  If there's ever a time when I want LOTS of water, it's during the rinse cycle!  I don't want soap left behind in my undies and sheets.   The only time I'm guaranteed a full rinse level is when I press "heavy load with extra rinse".  Are you listening to me, washer? I DON'T WANT AN EXTRA RINSE....JUST A *FULL* RINSE!!!
> 
> Well, it does beat going down to the river and beating the clothes on the rocks...…...or going to a laundromat like I've been doing for the last four months while we've been in North Narrowlina.  Speaking of laundromats, at least I know what's been washed in *my* machine at home.  I was doing the last load in the laundromat at the RV park and a woman came in with an armload of rugs, towels and cushions.  She proceeded to tell me that their dog had had "terrible diarrhea" and that she was glad she didn't have to use her own washer (a lot of the big rigs have units).  I was speechless.  It wasn't OK to use her *own* washer but it *was* OK to wash the filthy stuff in a public washer?  I wish I had been brave enough to blast her, but I'm a chicken.  I settled for putting an "out of order" sign on the washer and dryer she used and left a note for the office people so that they could disinfect the machine.



I must have a reasonable newer machine. I can add an extra rinse cycle to any load. I can also choose "deep clean" which so far looks like it just agitates it longer? 
I have watched this machine add more water over time during the load. But I don't understand that logic at all... It would get a lot more done in a shorter time and give me peace of mind. If it added the full amount of water and just got started. Instead I watch half wet stuff agitate for a bit before it "decides" to add more water. 

I agree about the laundry mat. If I wash something that may be exceptionally dirty. I can run a hot water load with some vinegar or other cleaner. Which I'm not sure how I'll do with a machine that does what it pleases with the water level. 

All this new tech that should be helpful. Should be great additions to what we had. Just fall so short.. replacing features and taking away control are irritating things.


----------



## NoUserNameHere

win231 said:


> Several years ago, I needed a new washer & dryer.  I didn't want one of those new front loaders with the computerized stuff that screws up & the whole thing stops working until you repair it.  I got a new "Speed Queen."  25-year warranty & no lights or computers.  But, the water stops filling up 6 inches from the top, which reduces capacity.  Luckily, there is an override feature.
> I don't know if they're still available.


I didn't see anything like that around here. Sounds good. I do like some of the features on this new machine though. It's a shame it destroys my ability to control how my clothes are washed.


----------



## Geezerette

In my apt the old top loader quit about a month ago& mgt replaced it with a new Kenmore series 100 top loader “he” (“high efficiency “) with the sensor & different settings for different types of loads & soil. No manual supplied but I found & printed out everything I needed to know. Took some getting used to but I like it much better than the old one. Old one got socks trapped under the agitator & literally tied things in knots. With the h.e. Washers have to be sure you’re using h.e. Detergent, but I was anyway. The thing that was hardest to get used to was not being able to just flip open & toss in a few more forgotten items.


----------



## NoUserNameHere

Most laundry detergent on the store shelf these days is H.E. I wasn't concerned in the slightest. Lol.


----------

